

Ask HN:  Anyone going to HackDiningNYC? - team007hackNYC

Anyone interested in food and hacking?<p>Food Tech Connect&#x27;s Hack Dining NYC is approaching next weekend, June 27-29. I just bought my plane ticket and am journeying from Lake Tahoe with a pretty cool idea and a marketable unused .com to create something unique and hopefully win.<p>Seeing if anyone is interesting in attending and possibly forming a team before the event. I&#x27;ve done a couple of these before, winning money and prizes in the last one, but team building seemed to be the challenge vs. building something cool.<p>Teams can have up to five. Ideally two coders, one UX and maybe another wildcard. Personally I&#x27;ve been an owner in foodservice, consulted for many, and years of sales &amp; mktg in food, so I have a decent taste for the market.<p>Food is really hot right now and personally I&#x27;d like to win this and continue to build the project, take it to an accelerator and see where it goes.  I&#x27;d put the name out there, but don&#x27;t have the app name reserved yet so a bit hesitant, but it&#x27;s solid.<p>Would love to find cool, smart people who love food and its possibilities to build a team.  Bonus points if you have a couch or spot on your floor to crash.<p>Thanks for considering. Happy Eating.
======
igaape
I'll love to chat and catch up in general but I wont be in New York that
weekend. Im flying to San Francisco on the 23rd. I have a food / restaurant
related startup that i'm working on as well

~~~
team007hackNYC
ok...Very cool. Let's definately catch up.

~~~
igaape
If you give me your email I can be in touch and we can go from there.

------
jbarrec
I live local and would likely be interested in attending. I wasn't aware of
this hackathon. Thank you for sharing!

~~~
jbarrec
I don't see your email address on your profile, mine is
jbarrec(at)gmail(dot)com

